# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatie cyclus steeds langer

## mariskabrands

Hallo,
ik ben bijna 29 jaar.
na 13 jaar de pil te hebben gebruikt ben ik vorig jaar september gestopt met de pil.
de eerste duur van mijn cyclus was netjes 29 dagen, maar daarna verlengde mijn cyclus steeds met 3-4 dagen.
mijn 1e cyclus was 29 dagen, de 2e 32 dagen, de 3e 36 dagen, en de laatste 39 dagen.
ik vind het erg vreemd dat dit mijn cyclus steeds langer wordt.
heeft iemand enig idee wat dit kan betekenen???
groetjes mariska

----------


## gossie

Ik weet niet wat dat betekent, Mariska.!
Maar ik denk dat je dit bericht moet plaatsen onder vrouwen, menstruatie.

Sterkte meis, Gossie

----------


## Elketje

Hey,

Ik heb net hetzelfde probleem als Mariska...
Ben in april 2010 gestopt met de pil, de eerste maanden een perfect regelmatige cyclus en daarna begon het alleen maar te lengen. Intussen duurt mijn cyclus al 47 dagen...

Kan iemand helpen, alstublieft?

Groetjes

----------


## Nikky278

Ik herken het, mijn cyclus wordt ook steeds langer. Af en toe zit er ineens weer een kortere periode tussen de mensturaties. Geen pijl op te trekken. Ik ben bijna twee jaar teug gestopt met de pil en ben het eerste jaar heel regelmatig geweest. Misschien toch iets te maken met de hormonen die langzaam uit je lijf verdwijnen...? Dat is het enige wat ik kan bedenken. De dokter wist het ook niet, haar advies was weer met de pil beginnen. Nou, nee dank je, dan maar onregelmatig ongesteld. Vind het ook niet zo erg dat mijn cyclus langer is dan voorheen. Minder vaak in het jaar ongesteld  :Wink: 

Xx

----------

